# Highly Available Storage with CARP problem



## Paul-LKW (May 3, 2016)

With the version 10.2 released I just tryied the HAST with CARP for ZFS But just followed the Handbook ;

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/carp.html
and
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/disks-hast.html

Since 10.0 there if no more CARP interface and so it seems the failover section could not setup accordingly.

any idea could solve this?
Paul.LKW


----------



## usdmatt (May 3, 2016)

There are new devd events to catch the interface going into carp master|backup mode.
There's an example in the carp man page - https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=carp&sektion=4

I did raise a bug for this a while ago as the documentation is wrong.

Edit
Here's the bug I raised: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=192663
Also the devd.conf man page gives some details on the carp events: https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=devd.conf&sektion=5


----------



## Paul-LKW (May 4, 2016)

Oh yes, many thanks for your advise. It is true I am overlooked the full new man page.


----------

